# McIntosh power guard light



## hosstyle (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an mcc302 and the power guard light is on..
This turned on when I removed my sub for service..
I notice the wires for the sub came into contact with one another..
Now could this be a fuse? Or does it need to go for service?
I'm in Canada, so where could I send it for service if need be? 
thanks


----------

